# Ever seen something like this?



## havasu (Oct 14, 2013)

This 18 foot Oarfish was found off of Santa Catalina Island, So Cal today. Huge! 

View attachment 18 foot long Oarfish.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Oct 15, 2013)

Thats one ugly minnow.


----------



## Chris (Oct 15, 2013)

Another good reason I don't swim in the ocean much. I would love to catch one tho.


----------



## odorf (Oct 24, 2015)

I went deep sea fishing.  the Capt.  stopped the boat,  and announced if anyone is hot, wants to cool off.  jump in,  for a few minutes

I was hot, and jumped in.

then I had a sick feeling, as I was bobbing up and down in the water.
just like a worm on a hook.

I could not get back in that boat fast enough


----------

